# Cooking chicken and turkey in same pan?



## tescobabe (Dec 24, 2006)

Is it safe to roast a small chicken and a turkey crown in the same pan at the same time?


----------



## Candocook (Dec 24, 2006)

Sure. It will be fine. I'm not sure what a turkey crown is, however. Breast?


----------



## tescobabe (Dec 24, 2006)

Its a turkey without the legs, so yes it is breast but both sides still on the bone. I was just worried about the juices mixing together.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 24, 2006)

IMO, if the juices do mix together, it could only be better.  Hope everything turns out okay.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## tescobabe (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks very much for your help, Merry Xmas!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 24, 2006)

Absolutely not a problem.  As long as they are both fully cooked.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 26, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Absolutely not a problem. As long as they are both fully cooked.


 
What's that supposed to mean?  

You can set two alum pans in a large pan or on a baking sheet.  You always need something under an alum pan if it's going to be heavy so it can be lifted in and out of the oven without bending.  

If you're reheating in the oven and don't want foods touching, you can use alum foil to create individual pockets in the same pan.  

Do let us know how it turned out.  Did you use similar seasonings for both?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 26, 2006)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> What's that supposed to mean? ...


 
It's supposed to mean that if the chicken cooks before the turkey is done, juices from the undercooked turkey could contaminate the fully cooked chicken.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 27, 2006)

How gross is that chicken/turkey thing!  Dine on one while you die over the other.   

This is why some people get sick and the others don't.  Unless they all have the gravy.  The clues are coming together.  It was not the professor in the library; it was the chef in the kitchen.


----------

